# petition to make Halloween on a Saturday????



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I see both sides on this one. Most families have working parents and it’s hard to get off at five and walk a neighborhood and then do school the next day. Lots of working parents seriously hate Halloween. So, for the working parents if it means making it easier and more kids actually participating in Halloween which is for the ToTs I don’t necessarily have an issue. We still get Halloween. And isn’t the point to get to enjoy our holidays?

But, I do wonder if we move Halloween what else do we start moving?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Meadow said:


> I see both sides on this one. Most families have working parents and it’s hard to get off at five and walk a neighborhood and then do school the next day. Lots of working parents seriously hate Halloween. So, for the working parents if it means making it easier and more kids actually participating in Halloween which is for the ToTs I don’t necessarily have an issue. We still get Halloween. And isn’t the point to get to enjoy our holidays?
> 
> But, I do wonder if we move Halloween what else do we start moving?


I'm a working parent & I always work out Halloween


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> I'm a working parent & I always work out Halloween


But you love Halloween. There are so many friends I talk to and they just hate it. They don’t want to do it. And the reason I always hear is... it’s such a pain in the butt cause of work and school. The argument could be made they wouldn’t like it no matter what the day. To be honest, I just always worry they’ll take it away altogether. At least the petition is they still want Halloween.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Meadow said:


> But you love Halloween. There are so many friends I talk to and they just hate it. They don’t want to do it. And the reason I always hear is... it’s such a pain in the butt cause of work and school. The argument could be made they wouldn’t like it no matter what the day. To be honest, I just always worry they’ll take it away altogether. At least the petition is they still want Halloween.


Its frickin 1 night a year. Its not going to kill you to take your kid out after work one night a year. I did it for my kids and I worked. If you cant handle that, dont do it plan and simple. Explain to your own kids that you are too tired to take them and you will have a Halloween party for them on the weekend or something


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

If this goes through, it would ruin a great tradition. Ill have TOTs ringing my door at 2pm. Bad enough half the kids think Halloween is about walking through a parking lot and getting candy from a trunk.....OOOOOH, soooo scary.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

projectworkout said:


> Its frickin 1 night a year. Its not going to kill you to take your kid out after work one night a year. I did it for my kids and I worked. If you cant handle that, dont do it plan and simple. Explain to your own kids that you are too tired to take them and you will have a Halloween party for them on the weekend or something


Not arguing the point, just stating I get why people want to move it.

Our small town does trunk or treat on a different day. I think in some ways it’s nice cause if the weather goes bad the kids at least get to wear their costume and have some Halloween fun.

If we move Halloween, it’s not Halloween. It should be on 10/31. All you’re really doing is creating Trick or Treat day. I’m never going to say no to children getting a chance to dress up and enjoy some form of Halloween. But 2 pm? No, just no. How about 4 to 8? Let’s have more hours with some daylight and some dark.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Every year as long as I can remember this sort of thing comes up. Here's last year's from the same silly organization: https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/31/us/halloween-petition-trnd/index.html

And every year before, same dumb thing.

Folks, this is clickbait.

Just like trying to change Independence Day to something other than July 4th (in the U.S.). Will never happen.

What can and does happen often in some towns/neighborhoods is trick or treating times change to a nearby weekend. Some towns limit TOT to a Friday or Saturday from 6-8pm in the belief that they need to stop kids from being outside after dark/during the school year on a weekday. Fine. They can make suggestions and post whatever dates/times they want regarding when "official" TOT is allowed. Just like folks can (gasp!) hold their parties on a weekend NEAR Halloween if they so choose.

But Halloween will never be anything but October 31st. Period. The name itself means All Hallow's EVE. All Hallow's DAY is November 1st.

So if there's a law stating that kids should TOT on the Saturday after Halloween? You get to leave those decorations up even longer and have TWO TOT days as far as I'm concerned! 

Please stop getting all riled up over clickbait stuff. It will be okay. Protest if you like, but it just gives the silly media something to debate every year around that time.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I had never heard this before. I removed the link. I have heard some small towns do it, but not a nationwide change. I would think most stores & candy manufactures would be against it too. It would effect sales by people that procrastinate or people that forget what Sat it will fall on.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

In Ireland the kids are on mid term break that week every year.
Set up a new petition to close the schools for that week???


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Every year as long as I can remember this sort of thing comes up. Here's last year's from the same silly organization: https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/31/us/halloween-petition-trnd/index.html
> 
> And every year before, same dumb thing.
> 
> ...


Yes and we all LOVE when the media gets involved! I’ve noticed since the story ran the signing on the petition is alive and well. I don’t think we need to move Halloween. If parents in a community want the Trick or Treating moved so be it. Another community might do something different and now maybe kids and Halloween enthusiasts get multiple Halloween type days. We could get more than we bargained for.

As a haunter, if I found out my village did Trick or Treating on the last Saturday but another did it after Halloween I might get a chance to travel and see other haunters.

Again, Halloween is 10/31. Leave my calendar alone please. Trick or treat whenever you want.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I think we should start a petition to make Halloween a national holiday and then we get a day off from work and school and solve everyone’s problem.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I think we should start a petition to make Halloween a national holiday and then we get a day off from work and school and solve everyone’s problem.


Where do I sign??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spookie pookie said:


> Where do I sign??


I’m kinda mouthy. Want me to do it?


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Im in CO, so the news around Halloween is "some houses may hand out their edibles by mistake..." Im like yaaaaa, right....


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm all for the day off. If Thanksgiving and Christmas get it, so should Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Every year as long as I can remember this sort of thing comes up.
> 
> Folks, this is clickbait.
> 
> Please stop getting all riled up over clickbait stuff. It will be okay. Protest if you like, but it just gives the silly media something to debate every year around that time.


Yep. I haven't searched the site really thoroughly (& I'm sure some of the threads were lost in the move anyway) but I'd bet there's a post like this one every year since the inception of this board. It's lame, it's tired, it won't happen. Localities may move the actual times & days of ToTing, but an official move most likely will never happen.

Also it states that the petition is from last year.

I also call BS on this statement:
Additionally, a large majority of parents — 70 percent, according to the industry — don’t accompany their kids.

WTAF? In my entire Halloween life, I'd say from the 70s onward, the only kids I've EVER seen unaccompanied were a few teenagers. I could probably count on one hand the number of them without adult supervision of some sort, especially these days. And I have NEVER seen young kids without adult supervision, usually more than one too, & have even seen a few of those older kids with their parents (or another adult) too.

OK I searched & Spirit tried this nonsense in 2009:








Halloween on Saturday? Forever?


Spirit Halloween started a campaign today with a petition to change Halloween to Saturday. Personally..I love that. Not sure if it could be pulled-off. But if anyone can, it would be them with us fans help pushing it through. I put this thread here so that we can discuss. What do you...




www.halloweenforum.com





Here's one thread from 2017 about moving ToTing.








Trick Or Treat Friday 27th


In Funkstown, Md., which is a very small town in western Maryland, they had Trick or Treat night on Friday the 27th.Our place is a simple neighborhood front yard,not a professional haunt, but we were working on last minute props and fixes right up until the last minute. First the trick or...




www.halloweenforum.com





One from 2013








Trick or treati tng changed last minute


So trick or treating in my town was supposed to happen on Halloween, but I got the news THIS MORNING that it is now taking place TONIGHT!! We are not ready and they changed the time from 6-8 to 5-7. Ugh. It is windy as Hell (some props/tombstones are feeling the effects) and it won't even be...




www.halloweenforum.com





2014








Trick or Treat...During Mandated Hours Only?!?!?!?!


My son lives in Lakewood, Wa, a suburb of Tacoma. Speaking with him today, he noted that certain areas of the Seattle-Tacoma area are going to implement "hours" during which Trick or Treating will be allowed. In one area, the designated time is between 3:00 and 5:00 PM. WHAAATTT? He's going...




www.halloweenforum.com





And this same story & petition from 9 months ago only the link is from Fox:








Costume companies want to move Halloween


https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/petition-to-move-halloween-to-last-saturday-of-october-garners-thousands-of-signatures




www.halloweenforum.com





A different take on Hallowen, let's make it a National Holiday








Petition to make Halloween a federal holiday! Please...


I am all for this plan! Wouldn't it be great to have the day off of work? Sign here!




www.halloweenforum.com





I wouldn't mind it being a paid holiday but I don't see that happening either.

Anyhooo....what IS cool about that CNN story is that Target is now selling wheelchair costumes! Let's talk about how cool THAT is!!


----------



## MrF_ (Jun 21, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> ..................
> 
> Also it states that the petition is from last year.
> 
> ...


It must be a regional thing, and also depends on traffic where you lived.

Me, I am thinking, from the age of 10, maybe 9, I was allowed to trick-or-treat with the neighbor kid, also about my age, by ourselves. We just had limits. Only certain blocks near the house, and no crossing the somewhat busy 35mph road nearby. Every year after that, until we stopped, we went a bit further. I think the last year we went out together was when we were both 15.

Our parents wanted to hand out candy, also, not all wanted to be bothered going up and down the blocks.

Now, many years later, yes, more parents go out with their kids trcik-or-treating than when I was a kid, or doing the thing of driving their kids from house to house in their automobile, but, half of the groups that knock on my door trick-or-treating, don't have parents with them.


I'd say, half of the kids around here have parents with them, usually all under 10. If they are older, they are in a group of 2 or more. Or, the younger kids are with an older kid or 2.

It's also a parenting thing. I guess my neighbor and I had more of a, "Free-range" parenting upbringing, as they call it nowadays. I would ride my bike all over. At age maybe 9, 10, I forget, I was allowed to go to the nearby strip-mall shopping center by myself on my bike, or walking. That was a good distance away.

When I was younger, my parent (One stayed at home to give out candy) would always tire out, or not want to do as much trick-or-treating as i wanted to do. So, I wanted the freedom to not deal with that.

Oh, and not to mentioned this 8pm stop to trick-or treating. I was told to use common sense about time, and try to wrap it up 9pm or a bit later, people gotta go to work, church, whatever the next morning. So, 9, 9:30pm, my neighbor and I would wind down the trick-or-treating, and head home.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I honestly cannot remember when we stopped as a kid. I know my town does 5-8.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

OK, I actually EXPERIENCED a town trying to do this and it is probably my most vivid Halloween memory because it was such a FAIL! LOL It must have been 1976 because this happened in Glendora, CA and we only lived there for one Halloween and that was in 5th grade. 

An article was placed in the local paper to have kids go trick-or-treating the day BEFORE Halloween. I just looked at a calendar and that would make sense because Halloween was on a Sunday that year and they were then asking kids to go on a Saturday, I guess. Anywho, my neighborhood friends and I donned our costumes (I was dressed like a pioneer girl, it was the Little House on the Prairie era) and set out to ToT as directed a day early. Easily 95% of the homes had NO IDEA kids were supposed to be trick-or-treating that night. I mean, we got so much change and random stuff. I remember someone breaking open a tray of foil-wrapped chocolates to give us because they weren't expecting any kids the day before. I mean people were shocked and then scrambled to find something to give us. 

I have searched to see if I could find an archived version of the paper this was in to no avail. I would love to find it to frame for posterity. 

The moral of the story is don't mess with Halloween. It's on 10/31. Period.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

projectworkout said:


> Im in CO, so the news around Halloween is "some houses may hand out their edibles by mistake..." Im like yaaaaa, right....


NOBODY is handing out their edibles by mistake lmao


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I did like the idea of the wheelchair costumes.


JoyfulCrow said:


> NOBODY is handing out their edibles by mistake lmao


Ya, that's what I said! lol that would be expensive & no way to confuse them for real candy!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Nah, let's make Halloween a bank holiday so more parents will have it off and get paid too!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Our township refuses to hold TOT on Friday, Saturday or Sunday - even when the 31st falls on any of those days. They claim that Saturday TOT causes more vandalism and ups the general riff raff factor. Friday is for high school footbal and Sunday is the Lord's Day.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> OK, I actually EXPERIENCED a town trying to do this and it is probably my most vivid Halloween memory because it was such a FAIL! LOL It must have been 1976 because this happened in Glendora, CA and we only lived there for one Halloween and that was in 5th grade.
> 
> An article was placed in the local paper to have kids go trick-or-treating the day BEFORE Halloween. I just looked at a calendar and that would make sense because Halloween was on a Sunday that year and they were then asking kids to go on a Saturday, I guess. Anywho, my neighborhood friends and I donned our costumes (I was dressed like a pioneer girl, it was the Little House on the Prairie era) and set out to ToT as directed a day early. Easily 95% of the homes had NO IDEA kids were supposed to be trick-or-treating that night. I mean, we got so much change and random stuff. I remember someone breaking open a tray of foil-wrapped chocolates to give us because they weren't expecting any kids the day before. I mean people were shocked and then scrambled to find something to give us.
> 
> ...


HAHA! I bet that was fun, some extra quarters! Who doesnt have Halloween candy the night before tho? I buy it way early then, um run out and have to buy more


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I very much doubt Halloween will ever be moved. It's actually a lot less work for the powers-that-be that dictate such things to simply make either 10/31 a national holiday where everyone actually gets it off or 11/1 (same deal). 

This petition certainly does make rounds every year though, doesn't it?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

projectworkout said:


> Im in CO, so the news around Halloween is "some houses may hand out their edibles by mistake..." Im like yaaaaa, right....


You wouldn't by chance have a map of those homes, would you? Just so I could go help prevent such a mistake, of course....


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Just make Halloween (October 31) a national holiday - problem solved...


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Just make Halloween (October 31) a national holiday - problem solved...


I'm sayin'


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

projectworkout said:


> HAHA! I bet that was fun, some extra quarters! Who doesnt have Halloween candy the night before tho? I buy it way early then, um run out and have to buy more


I wish it was quarters! It was 1976 so it was more like pennies and nickels. Looking back as an adult, and especially as a type A adult, I too am shocked at how many people were not prepared. Although, those could quite possibly just be the people I most remembered. It was 43 years ago. LOL

I buy my candy really early, too, and then hide it. A few years ago I was cleaning out a cubby in my daughter's closet and found 3 bags of candy I had forgotten I had hidden in there.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

This is hardly a new idea so I don't know why people get so riled up about it every year. In fact this is not a new petition. It is the same petition The Halloween & Costume Association started last year. They just updated and resent the press releases this year.

Check the petition updates at: https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-join-the-saturday-halloween-movement

Here's an article about last years effort: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...beseeches-trump-reschedule-spooky-celebration with a link to the same petition.

Here's a Farmers Almanac article pointing out that they suggested the same thing 20 years ago: https://www.farmersalmanac.com/move-halloween-saturday-28925


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

If they change the date in Canada I plan to put a sign up saying "Closed until Halloween - October 31st. Please come by...no costume required."


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I get angry every year when this petition pops up. It seems to gain more stride as the years pass. My problem is if you associate Halloween on the 31st how many people are going to show up on that date that had no idea of the change? I set my entire display up in 6-8hrs and tear it down the same night. It would be a crying shame for just one person to miss it from not coming on that last Saturday then the 31st. So the best case scenario would be the 31st on a Saturday? Not a fan of this


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> You wouldn't by chance have a map of those homes, would you? Just so I could go help prevent such a mistake, of course....


LOL, I wish. The first time I heard that, I was like "Im only 5'1.....If I wear a mask....No one will know Im a 47 year old..."


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

As most here are probably aware, there is a petition gaining momentum to change the date for Halloween to the last Saturday of October, rather than the traditional 31st observance. Just wondering where everyone stands on this? When I first heard about it, I was like, "Hell no! You can't do that!", but now that I've mulled it over, I suppose it'd be alright by me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I would say stick to the 31st for sure. I know its harder sometimes for people who work on that day during the week, but I truly always take Halloween off anyways lol. For me though for sure I say stick to the OG 31st that is Halloween to me


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Since the government doesn't recognize it as a holiday, any action they would take is ultimately meaningless. Hold your "observation" whenever you wish, I'll be celebrating on Oct 31.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Nay, this really messes up the people who put their display up in one day and take it down that night. I am not putting it up twice...and I am positive there will be people showing up that miss it on the 31st.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I say nay, keep it the 31st. But if i did agree with changing it, i'd say move it to the original date of November 1st, when the Celts celebrated it.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

No. Halloween is October 31. Why not just change Thanksgiving and all holidays, and birthdays as well, to Saturdays for convenience?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Absolutely not. Trick or Treating is actually part of the ancient Halloween traditions...tricking the ghosts who are wandering Earth that night that you are not yourself.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Every year this gets talked about but I never see any actually legislation being pushed. Is it just a silly Facebook thing?
I'm all for making it the last Sat of October. That gives me Friday to setup my yard, Sat to enjoy the day and all day Sunday to to take my time to break it all down.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't think the original date of Halloween should be changed. Keep it the 31st. They should have it so Oct. 31st and Nov. 1st can be observed the same way people observe Dec. 24th and Dec. 25th. or Dec.31st and Jan. 1st. 

Most businesses close early on Dec. 24th and Dec. 31st and remain closed on Dec 25th and Jan. 1st. Thus giving their employees time to spend with family. Children are usually out of school during those holidays. Many schools across the country have a spring break that coincides with Easter as well and many schools have a fall break. So why not have the fall break fall around Halloween? That way parents and kids do not have to worry about getting up and going to school the next day. Most schools anymore have chosen to not let the kids come to school in costumes for Halloween or have Halloween parties in their classrooms anyways so the kids would not be missing out on any Halloween activities at school if they were on break. Schools could even do a half week break instead of a full week break. Used to be that schools only broke Thurs. and Fri. for Thanksgiving now the break is Wed. Thurs. and Fri. So if they can accommodate Thanksgiving then why can't they accommodate Halloween? Halloween has been around and celebrated for a heck of a lot longer than Thanksgiving anyways. It should be declared a National Holiday.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Yah, keep it. Should be a national holiday though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oy vey. I hate to be THAT person but oy vey. Maybe it's because I've been here a few years now so I've seen this particular petition & subject more than a few times now, but I'm just tired of this particular subject.

This years thread:








petition to make Halloween on a Saturday????


Ok, Im not very happy abut this one. Actually quite pissed. I hope it does not go through. The people on the petition say its to keep kids safer so they can trick or treat earlier, when its light out???!!! WTF??? Its SUPPOSE to be dark, thats half the fun! The props/fog/lighting, its ALL better...




www.halloweenforum.com





A thread from 2009, 10 YEARS AGO, on that stupid petition:








Halloween on Saturday? Forever?


Spirit Halloween started a campaign today with a petition to change Halloween to Saturday. Personally..I love that. Not sure if it could be pulled-off. But if anyone can, it would be them with us fans help pushing it through. I put this thread here so that we can discuss. What do you...




www.halloweenforum.com





The Federal holiday option from 2016:








Petition to make Halloween a federal holiday! Please...


I am all for this plan! Wouldn't it be great to have the day off of work? Sign here!




www.halloweenforum.com





Not to mention the numerous threads on different localities that change the days & times of trick or treating which is a completely different discussion.

Yes, there's a petition but it's only gaining momentum due to "INTERNET OUTRAGE!!" At least that's what it feels like to someone that's seen this crap for 10 years now.

That petition makes its rounds every year (see the Spirit started petition up there from 2009) & every year we freak out about it. 

I sorta feel like the more we discuss this it's just giving it more energy, momentum & life & this garbage needs to die.

So can we say _most_ of us don't want this but would like to make it a national holiday like July 4th & be done with it forever now?

Sorry, don't mean to be Grumpy Old Haunter, but here I am being just that anyway. It's not a personal slam against anyone, I'm just over the subject & I guess now I've vented, so carry on the discussion.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Since the government doesn't recognize it as a holiday, any action they would take is ultimately meaningless. Hold your "observation" whenever you wish, I'll be celebrating on Oct 31.


this, for real. i suppose there could technically be legislation dictating times for trick or treat (just as local ordinances already do), but i can't see any basis for any federal legislation, and good luck trying to get 50 states to all enact legislation changing the date of a holiday they don't recognize anyway. 

now, as to the substance of the idea...i don't support it, but if it happened i don't think i'd feel like the sky is falling. we already have plenty of holidays celebrated on days of the week rather than dates, and we deal with those just fine. sure, they're holidays with less historical basis than halloween, but if we're honest with ourselves, we love halloween because of the celebrations we grew up with, not because of the historical significance.

i think the biggest problem would be logistics--everyone everywhere is used to halloween on october 31, aside from the occasions where maybe towns move it from sunday or from a day with terrible weather. it'd be awfully hard to get people used to the last saturday in october on a regular basis.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

There has been a directional pivot by the "Move Halloween to Saturday" people. Now they want two days for Halloween after some blow back.









The Dumb People at the Halloween Show/Association are at it again. - Haunted House Forum - Halloween Haunted Houses at www.Hauntworld.com


Read my blog here and comment https://www.hauntworld.com/hauntworld/viewblog/change-halloween-to-the-last-saturday-of-october-dumb-idea



www.hauntworld.com


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

If it means kids can stay out later since it's not a school night, and we get the day after, I'm actually ok with it!


----------



## Hearsequeen (Sep 5, 2018)

I worked full time back when my kids were in elementary school. They wanted to go trick-or-treating AND attend the school carnival. It was hectic but we managed. They liked making the rounds for candy when it was dark, so we would hit the school carnival first for about an hour. Back then, the kids could wear their costumes all day at school, as each class participated in a school parade. So they were ready to go, and we could get dinner at the carnival. I can understand that many parents would prefer to have Halloween on a Saturday, but to my family, we did not like the idea of changing anything about the holiday. It isn't Halloween if the date isn't October 31. And what if people want to make EVERY holiday on a Saturday? Boo!


----------



## Candice G (Jul 29, 2019)

Hasn't it always been the way that people who want to keep it more traditional celebrate on the day but anyone holding a party doesn't it on either the weekend before or after... It's not easter when you change the date every year... It's Samhain being the 31st... To me makes no sense changing the actual date... The whole of October is halloween in my house...!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Well the people that are petitioning it to be on a Saturday will get their wish next year in 2020.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Mapleton Manor said:


> Well the people that are petitioning it to be on a Saturday will get their wish next year in 2020.


Why? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

MorganaMourning said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Because October 31st 2020 is a Saturday.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Mapleton Manor said:


> Because October 31st 2020 is a Saturday.


Good one. I didn't look at the calender. I was expecting you to say there was something on the news. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Guess we’re not buying Snickers anymore.

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/snickers-pledge-give-away-candy-bars-halloween-date.amp


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

You can celebrate Halloween any time you like and folks do. Halloween parties start as early as the first weekend in October and go right through to the 31st. As its been mentioned before, this isn't the first time the topic has been tossed around. Personally I don't know anyone who has a problem with taking their kids out ToT'ing on October 31st, regardless of whether its a weekday or not. And a BTW to the meddlers; trying to fix the date to a Saturday isn't going to make one iota of difference to the "problems" that October 31st supposedly throws up. Human beings are perfectly capable of being idiots any day of the year.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Guess we’re not buying Snickers anymore.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/snickers-pledge-give-away-candy-bars-halloween-date.amp


Lousy candy anyway. They can keep it.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

After a public chastising from Larry Kichner, (https://www.hauntworld.com/hauntwor...een-to-the-last-saturday-of-october-dumb-idea) this is no longer a drive to move Halloween to Saturday, but to make Saturday an additional day of festivities.

https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-join-the-saturday-halloween-movement


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So basically we need a petition for a local community to decide how to handle trick or treating? Seems excessive.


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Miss Halloween here,Horror host of Razor Blade Apple, Im going with a STRONG HELL NO. Halloween is on the 31st for a reason, it isnt coincidence, its tradition and history. They wouldnt do this with ANY other holiday under ANY circumstance, this isnt about anything other than phasing Halloween out completely. Schools have been on the attack of Halloween for over a decade now (no more costumes in most schools and the schools that do allow it only let them wear their costumes for less than half an hour....it CRAZY) I started a petition YEARS ago to not only make Halloween a national holiday but to allow it to stay in schools, it got THOUSANDS of signatures but somehow no one has heard it on a national level BUT this we have???
Again NO NO HELL NO.
https://www.history.com/topics/halloween/history-of-halloween


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

oh and one more thing...my son is born on October 31st, to change the day of Halloween to another day means taking away a special connection to his birthday,....not having it.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

A family in our neighborhood tried this several years ago so their kids could stay out later to get more candy. They wanted me to sign their petition because I had the biggest display in the neighborhood. I told them that moving it was the stupidest idea I had ever heard (I’m not politically correct pretty much ever) and I was doing it on the 31st. They apparently got half the neighborhood to go along with it. No one on our side of the neighborhood participated with them (and several houses on their side had no clue what was going on either) so when we all did it on Halloween, there were quite a few that I know came from the “ let’s do it Saturday” side. It was a complete confusing mess. 

My husband traveled but took off work to be home to take our kids out every year when they were little and we all made it out of the experience ok. My expensive/delicate/animatronics go out the 31st and everything is torn down the same night.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Seems like the parents who would want this already don't like Halloween. Why would they want a whole day of it if a couple hours is already too much for them?

Honestly, this seems like it would shorten participation; because everyone would be trying to cram multiple events together on one night, instead of hosting on the weekend/days before the 31st (when it doesn't fall on a saturday).


----------



## Batibat (Aug 14, 2018)

Tasty Brains said:


> As most here are probably aware, there is a petition gaining momentum to change the date for Halloween to the last Saturday of October, rather than the traditional 31st observance. Just wondering where everyone stands on this? When I first heard about it, I was like, "Hell no! You can't do that!", but now that I've mulled it over, I suppose it'd be alright by me. What are your thoughts?


Nope. Halloween is my wedding anniversary and I don’t want that messed with, ever! Plus, I think many people complaining about it probably don’t like the holiday in general and will find something to complain about no matter when it’s held.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't imagine Halloween related businesses like this idea either. Stupid and pointless.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

projectworkout said:


> If this goes through, it would ruin a great tradition. Ill have TOTs ringing my door at 2pm. Bad enough half the kids think Halloween is about walking through a parking lot and getting candy from a trunk.....OOOOOH, soooo scary.


Dude, this is definitely something people don't think about either! Are they trying to make a designated time too? Or will it have to be an all day affair? Either way it's a no for me. Halloween is the 31st and the 31st only.

Not to mention Halloween is an _actual religious holiday_ to some... but god-forbid there's work and school! But y'know, it'll be fine to uproot hundreds of years of tradition, no biggie ?


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok , I get it , don’t mess with tradition. With that said there are parts of this that interest me. I would love more time to set everything up and have it ready before the kids start rolling in. I find on weekends the number of kids that come to my house significantly increases. Halloween seems so short , on a weekend it starts earlier and ends later. From a home haunt perspective there are some good things about this. I don’t see it as an attack on Halloween because I’m many ways it could help it be safer, longer, and more fun


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

One of the news stories just popped up on my community website. Since our town does a Halloween parade for all the children and their costumes followed by trunk or treat on the last Saturday of October they’re all screaming foul. Parents are stating they don’t want to do Halloween for 12 hours on a Saturday. I love my little village so much right now. Yes, I had initially said it didn’t so much matter cause the whole point was getting kids to enjoy Halloween. Seems my town already figured out how to do both.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's what I suspect would happen...it just pushes kids even further out of Halloween and gives adults more excuses to drink and party. Halloween, the most organic holiday, loses some magic.

The whole thing could be solved just by making it a national holiday, but the churches would never go for that.


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

The petition I saw was sponsored by corporations which means they want more sales and could care less about the kids safety. There are more drunks out driving after dark on the weekend than on weekdays. Nope leave it on the 31st and the next day at school everyone can talk to each other about what they did and saw last night.


----------



## WaitingForOctober (Jul 24, 2018)

For us, when Halloween lands on a Saturday we get LESS TOTers. I have a log of like the last 15 years. I think Saturday equals more parties & less TOTing, at least here. So I have suspicions on this whole petition. (I also have a lot of other feelings about this petition too, lol.)


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

These online petitions basically never change anything, and only provide a feel good moment for people who want to participate in a cause but really don't want to make an actual effort. However, there is now a competing petition, linked below, even though, after being publicly chastised by Larry Kischner, the Halloween & Costume Association changed the original petition to no longer be about moving Halloween but adding an additional day to celebrate it in partnership with several large corporations. I did notice they kept all the original signatures even though they were for a completely different cause which seems pretty deceptive.









Sign the Petition


Keep Halloween on October 31st... where it belongs.




www.change.org





Original Move Halloween petition: https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-join-the-saturday-celebration


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hahaha all day Halloween now the last Saturday so people can trick or treat all day? Sorry but no. I’m not staying home all day to hand out candy. My neighbor and i (who are pretty much the only displays) decide when we want trick or treat at our houses and put up signs in advance...we both work and have school age kids...we do 5 or 6-9 because we can’t leave our porches once it starts (we get roughly 500-600 TOTs). I take my son out about 5:30 and hit a few blocks, then we give out candy for a few hours and then go again right around 7:30-8 for the other side of the neighborhood. I have my mom or hubby man the porch at those times. My son goes to bed at 8:30 like usual. I turn off the display around 9:30 or 10 depending if people are still out (and hand out candy til then if any is left for the stragglers-cuz i remember how much fun it was to stay up late for Halloween as a kid)....some years i like to throw an adult only party and it’s DOES NOT work for it to be on actual Halloween, so if Halloween falls on a Saturday, i have learned i can’t also have a party...plus if it’s the last Saturday always, that could be as early as October 25th!!! I think most of us are setting up until the very last minute and this could seriously limit our ability to get our yard haunts together...i will be handing out candy on 10/31 only lol


----------



## Shellysisland (Sep 10, 2017)

projectworkout said:


> Ok, Im not very happy abut this one. Actually quite pissed. I hope it does not go through.
> 
> The people on the petition say its to keep kids safer so they can trick or treat earlier, when its light out???!!!
> WTF??? Its SUPPOSE to be dark, thats half the fun! The props/fog/lighting, its ALL better effect after dark.
> ...


It would be great if you could change everything to suit your needs but it isn't possible. I believe that things should be celebrated as close to the original date as we can figure out from history. That is what makes it real for me.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Did anyone get the email
From party city about Halloween coming soon? Did you notice the ad in support of this new trick or treat day for the Saturday before? It has a link to the new petition and everything!! I am actually pretty irritated these big corporations are supporting this idea...most people for it cite the safety concerns for kids (and rushed weekday) .I’m just curious what time they think they will be trick or treating and people will actually be home to
Hand out candy?


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm normally just a lurker here the last few years but this is probably one of the most frightening and upsetting ideas to my Husband and myself, so I have to comment.
He's a FF/EMT and he pointed out last year that Saturday is the most dangerous day of the week for the roads and when a holiday is followed by a day off from work/school, it will increase the risk of drunk driving. (A quick google search will confirm this)
Like most, we have lost loved ones to drunk driving. It impacted my decisions when buying a home because I wanted make sure there was little thru traffic so no one could run my children down in front of my home (Sorry if that was kinda graphic) A weekday ToT has less traffic, lower risk of drunk drivers and you are gonna have your kids home earlier. It only falls on the weekend just a few times their whole childhood, so you normally only have to worry about it being on a weekend every 5 to 7 years.
It's SAFER on a weekday and I'm beyond angry that the Halloween Association and Party City are trying to say this is a 'Safe Halloween' idea when facts show it's not.
Another point my Husband brought up was that it would make it hard, if not impossible, for kids in neighborhoods like where he works to even go ToT. Kids in urban and lower income areas sometimes have few places that hand out candy. My Husband's first year as a Firefighter he worked on Halloween and all the kids came to the station because it was the only place handing out candy in the neighborhood. They had no costumes and used old Walmart sacks for ToT bags. (One of our "Bucket List" dreams is to have a costume drive one year for the kids in the neighborhood where he works) Saturday traffic would make it impossible for them to get to the station. It would make it impossible for countless kids everywhere.
The Halloween Association and Party City are trying to call it "ALLoween" when really they just care about kids living in the suburbs whose parents have the money to shop at their stores.
Again, this is something that hits close to home for us because we use to live in a bad area and would drive our kids to another town to ToT. (We worked our butts off and bought a home in that town too)
My middle son and I have started calling Halloween Association, Snickers and Party City SILVER SHAMROCK because it's like they are willing to lie, put kids lives at risk and cut kids out of Halloween all together just to trying to not go out of business because of a helium shortage.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MandaMalice said:


> My Husband's first year as a Firefighter he worked on Halloween and all the kids came to the station because it was the only place handing out candy in the neighborhood. They had no costumes and used old Walmart sacks for ToT bags. (One of our "Bucket List" dreams is to have a costume drive one year for the kids in the neighborhood where he works)


I LOVE the idea of a costume drive!



MandaMalice said:


> The Halloween Association and Party City are trying to call it "ALLoween" when really they just care about kids living in the suburbs whose parents have the money to shop at their stores. SILVER SHAMROCK because it's like they are willing to lie, put kids lives at risk and cut kids out of Halloween all together just to trying to not go out of business because of a helium shortage.


That's exactly what this is all about, THEIR bottom line.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I LOVE the idea of a costume drive!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what this is all about, THEIR bottom line.


You should check out www.weendream.org! They totally inspired us to want to do that one year and we try to donate to them every year. I happen to be disabled and I plan to see if any of the new Target wheelchair costumes are on clearance november 1st just so I can buy them for Ween-Dream.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmm Just a thought. In order for the government to change it to another day wouldn't they have to recognize it as a National Holiday. That makes it federal. And if they do this wouldn't employer need to consider giving people the Friday before as a holiday day? To me that might sound as a win win. Not to mention that this does not change the fact that October 31st is still Halloween. The country would just have to make it a day of observance for Halloween. This would also make it so a lot of us that take Halloween Day off of work to set up the final touches, not to have a take a vacation day at work to set it up and the day after to take it down. Still a WIN WIN. Let them make this day of observance, it does nothing to change the fact that Halloween is still October 31st.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I say no. Halloween is on the 31st. I don't see what the big deal is. So, kids are a little late getting to bed one night a year. That's part of the fun.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

In going back and forth on this a million times, cause I want Halloween and all that is great about it to be experienced by as many people as possible, I’m still stuck with one question on all of this.

If you don’t want to take your children trick or treating, then why are you?

Don’t do it. No one is making you do it. Every year there are houses that don’t give out candy. There’s no rule stating you have to participate in Halloween.

Stay home. Turn out your lights. Move on. I’ll be outside with my fire pit and yard full of talking animatronics.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

tzgirls123 said:


> Did anyone get the email
> From party city about Halloween coming soon? Did you notice the ad in support of this new trick or treat day for the Saturday before? It has a link to the new petition and everything!! I am actually pretty irritated these big corporations are supporting this idea...most people for it cite the safety concerns for kids (and rushed weekday) .I’m just curious what time they think they will be trick or treating and people will actually be home to
> Hand out candy?


I got that email as well. What people should be doing is flagging that petition for being changed. 90% of those signatures were for a completely different petition, and now are applied to a petition they may not agree with. There's a small "Report a Violation" link at the bottom right after the "Reason for Signing" section. You do need to be registered and logged in to report it though.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

here's what everyone keeps forgetting here:

THIS PETITION DOESN'T MATTER. 

what are they going to do, hand it to president trump and say "change halloween!!!"? doesn't matter if they had a million signatures, it doesn't work like that. trick or treat dates and times are 100% dictated by local ordinance, and my city council in southern kentucky doesn't care about a bunch of signatures from people in california and wyoming and massachusetts. the federal government has no stake in it whatsoever, so i'm not sure what single entity this petition is going to be presented to that will supposedly make any kind of change.


----------



## Suzanjm57 (Sep 9, 2016)

projectworkout said:


> Ok, Im not very happy abut this one. Actually quite pissed. I hope it does not go through.
> 
> The people on the petition say its to keep kids safer so they can trick or treat earlier, when its light out???!!!
> WTF??? Its SUPPOSE to be dark, thats half the fun! The props/fog/lighting, its ALL better effect after dark.
> ...


For dates, the ancients looked to the stars and the seasons. A cross quarter date is the day which falls halfway between an equinox and a solstice, and Halloween is roughly one of those. Computing these days would be relatively easy based on observations of the sun and stars, and it’s perfectly logical to believe that this cross quarter date, October 31, would be the Samhain that the ancients celebrated.
So it’s also logical to assume that this would be the evening when the veil between this world and the next would be lifted.
Except the year doesn’t last exactly 365 days, and so over time the calendar began to drift away from the actual seasons. So the calendar was adjusted, and leap year thrown in to keep things on an even keel. The result being that the day that the ancients celebrated as Samhain, the cross quarter holiday, now falls on or about November 7.
So if you’re wondering why you never get that visit from the dead on Halloween, it’s because you’re a week early.
Just saying


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

bobby2003 said:


> I got that email as well. What people should be doing is flagging that petition for being changed. 90% of those signatures were for a completely different petition, and now are applied to a petition they may not agree with. There's a small "Report a Violation" link at the bottom right after the "Reason for Signing" section. You do need to be registered and logged in to report it though.


I didn't know this and it's fantastic information!

The two things that keep getting me really upset about this whole things is:

1) The lying about it being 'safer'. 

Saturday is most dangerous day of the week to drive
Weekend holidays mean more drunk driving
The Halloween Associations original website had all these 'facts' about how dangerous it was to be in a rush because it was on a school night and how kids were already more prone to be in an accident on Halloween but failed the mention that they will be at a higher risk if it falls on a weekend and as a parent you'll only have to worry about that few times because it's so rarely on the weekend.

2) How many kids 'ALLoween' will really leave out.
I'm sure many of y'all will totally relate to this... Our middle son by the age of two or three was taking all the pillows and throw blankets off the couch to build a 'Haunted House' for his cat. But we live in the South where the 'Satanic Panic' is still a very real thing. We've had teachers write him up for talking about Halloween and kids tell him they couldn't play with him because he liked 'evil' and 'dark' things. The first thing my Husband and I noticed when we started following Haunt/Halloween communities online was that there seemed to be zero tolerance for bullying, discrimination and everyone was included. (Being physically disabled myself, I really appreciate that) I definitely do not want to speak for any here but we felt as if many could completely relate to Cash growing up and that was likely why. We completely fell in love with this vibe and believe Halloween is for everyone. 
While I believe the only color the Halloween Association and Party City sees is green, the idea of a Saturday only ToT may have some unintentional racism attached to it and is at the very least, non inclusive to kids living in areas that would be heavily impacted by Saturday traffic. Demographically speaking, the population of kids living in intercities are of color. Statistically kids living in the intercities are of a lower income. Technically they will be most impacted by Saturday traffic. This whole idea would leave them out of Halloween and that just seems to go against the spirit of people of this community. 

I wish my brain could come up with a better and more productive way to fight against this. Right now I'm asking everyone I know to donate to weendream.org and have joking considered taking kids to nicer neighbors to ToT but now that does honestly sounds like a great idea if I could get my neighbors on board.


----------



## MadMark285 (Aug 20, 2018)

Meadow said:


> But, I do wonder if we move Halloween what else do we start moving?


To start, President Day would be July 3 or the 5th, Good Friday would be the first Friday in August, Memorial day would be the first weekend in June and Labor Day would be the last weekend in August. Summers are short in the Northeast, I wanted more time off when the weather is nice.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

MandaMalice - thanks for introducing me to Weendreams! I did not know about this organization. What a cool idea!


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

Notice people talking about having Halloween on Saturday. Think about us poor people down under where Halloween falls spring /summer. Being traditional we stick to October 31st, but when you think the whole celebration is about Samhain (Summers end) it would be nice to actually celebrated in the correct season


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

MadMark285 said:


> To start, President Day would be July 3 or the 5th, Good Friday would be the first Friday in August, Memorial day would be the first weekend in June and Labor Day would be the last weekend in August. Summers are short in the Northeast, I wanted more time off when the weather is nice.


While we're at it, we should change Thanksgiving to the middle of August ?


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

projectworkout said:


> Ok, Im not very happy abut this one. Actually quite pissed. I hope it does not go through.
> 
> The people on the petition say its to keep kids safer so they can trick or treat earlier, when its light out???!!!
> WTF??? Its SUPPOSE to be dark, thats half the fun! The props/fog/lighting, its ALL better effect after dark.
> ...


I so agree Its All Hallows Eve ( which is the day before all souls day) Common.. Here in Va they only let kids trick or treat from 5 to 8pm.... when I lived I Ny it was all day whenever.....and we had more kids... Its a big thing we do and no kid has an issue with getting less sleep on one day... They just keep trying to ruin all our great traditions...


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

projectworkout said:


> If this goes through, it would ruin a great tradition. Ill have TOTs ringing my door at 2pm. Bad enough half the kids think Halloween is about walking through a parking lot and getting candy from a trunk.....OOOOOH, soooo scary.


HAHA Trunk or treat Really.......... We have a dentist here that tells the kids to go to trunk or treat get the candy and bring it to his office for cash lol


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

The local news just got in on this (must be a slow news day). They started with a segment about Mars Inc. willing to donate 1 million snickers bars if they switched Halloween to the last Saturday of the month (I guess I won’t be buying snickers anymore). Included with the news segment was an online poll. 81% of participants preferred to keep Halloween on the 31st. It seems like the only ones who prefer the change are the large companies pimping their overpriced stuff. I don't really care what happens it waill always be on the 31st at my house.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Our local town is now doing trunk or treat, a parade, a fun run, and bouncy houses and a festival. They’ve created about 12 hours of activities on the Saturday before Halloween. Now I’m thinking so does that mean no one will want to do Halloween cause we had the super mega 12 hour extravaganza? Just food for thought.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

dane82 said:


> here's what everyone keeps forgetting here:
> 
> THIS PETITION DOESN'T MATTER.
> 
> what are they going to do, hand it to president trump and say "change halloween!!!"? doesn't matter if they had a million signatures, it doesn't work like that. trick or treat dates and times are 100% dictated by local ordinance, and my city council in southern kentucky doesn't care about a bunch of signatures from people in california and wyoming and massachusetts. the federal government has no stake in it whatsoever, so i'm not sure what single entity this petition is going to be presented to that will supposedly make any kind of change.


This needs to be repeated loudly & often.

It's an interesting convo but still, this petition doesn't matter.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> This needs to be repeated loudly & often.
> 
> It's an interesting convo but still, this petition doesn't matter.


You’re right. It doesn’t. 

It’s a math problem now. If there are 329 million people in the US and 150k sign that’s what... 0.045% right? It’s a blip. Maybe half a blip.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

One word for moving Halloween ,,,,,,,,BOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I feel like I'm missing something - why would changing the day affect the candy companies? Are they thinking there would be more Candy sold if Halloween were on a Saturday?


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

They can't change the day. Because Halloween is not recognized by the US government is an actual holiday. in order for them to change the day the president would have to declare it a national holiday.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

treehouse of horror said:


> They can't change the day. Because Halloween is not recognized by the US government is an actual holiday. in order for them to change the day the president would have to declare it a national holiday.


I'm for making it a National holiday so long as we get the day before and the day of off to decorate and the day after off to hit the sales! And, of course, it stays October 31st!


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> I'm for making it a National holiday so long as we get the day before and the day of off to decorate and the day after off to hit the sales! And, of course, it stays October 31st!


Recognition of holidays/time off is up to your employer. Columbus day is a federal holiday, but I've never met anyone who got that day off at all. Same for Martin Luther King Jr day, Washington's Bday, and Veterans day. Except, of course, people who work for the government.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, I get those days off  but yes I do work for the Gov

Are they pushing this hard because next year it actually falls on a Sat? It gives them another two year plus these months leading up to it to petition hard to get this day change. It still is ridiculous in my eyes.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Petition to Change Halloween to Saturday Is Sadly, Unrealistic


A Change.org petition to the President to change the date of Halloween from October 31, to the last Saturday of the month goes viral, but it has major flaws.




heavy.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ok, so we ended up talking about this petition over dinner and my husband posed a question I’m going to toss out to the forum.

He asked if Halloween had deviated so much from the classic idea of Halloween has it basically now become the Charlie Brown Christmas dilemma? Blow ups are everything from paw patrol and a million other characters not associated with Halloween. If a child “tricked” instead of treated, you’d be on the news. We don’t want to give candy cause it’s horrible for you. And over the years we have seen ToT’s change from goblins and ghosts to ninjas and baby shark.

So, have we allowed Halloween to deviate so much and commercialize in such a way, that the essential Halloween we all knew and loved is gone so moving something to a day that’s not the TRUE day is the natural progression of us changing Halloween for years?

You can totally disagree with him. I do all the time.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

HazelLenore said:


> Recognition of holidays/time off is up to your employer. Columbus day is a federal holiday, but I've never met anyone who got that day off at all. Same for Martin Luther King Jr day, Washington's Bday, and Veterans day. Except, of course, people who work for the government.


I actually get all of those off which is surprising considering how cheap the company I work for is (non government).


----------

